# Ich habe eine riesen Problem HILFE ?



## RuNmAn (16. August 2001)

Ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar wenn ich eine Counter einfügen will per TXT dann geht das nicht muss aber auch kein Counter sein egal mit PL oder CGI datein geht es nicht warum ?? also folgendes ich habe auf der Page http://gmf.strikenet.com das menü mit TXT datein gemacht damit ich nicht immer alle html datein umändern muss darum sind auch alle *.shtml aber jetzt habe ich das problem ich möchte eine Counter in jede Seite einfügen unter Members das geht aber net da es durch TXT datein anscheinend nicht geht ne CGI oder PL datei einzufügen aber warum weil ich möchte nicht alle shtml datein wieder äner müssen also eine erläuterung:

HTML->     <!--#exec cgi="cgi-bin/sc/counter.cgi"-->  # funzt

HTML->     members.txt -> <!--#exec cgi="cgi-bin/sc/counter.cgi"-->  

#funzt net da wird der Counter net angezeigt das selbe war beim Poll warum aber bitte helft mir !!


----------



## Deemax (17. August 2001)

*SSI*

Den Counter wird durch eine SSI Server Side Include aufgerufen, diese funktionieren nur wenn hie HTML Datei die Endung SHTML hat. Nur dann weiß der Server das es sich um eine SSI handlet. 
Sonst gehts natürlich nicht.


----------



## RuNmAn (17. August 2001)

Ja eh hast die Frage nicht verstanden ???
Wenn ich den Code auf der SHTML seite direkt einfüge dann gehts ja aber wenn ich den Code in die TXT datei einfüge deren Inhalt in die SHTML eingefügt wird wird der Counter nicht angezeigt ??? aber waru,m ?


----------

